
Aziz Ansari: Why Trump Makes Me Scared for My Family - danmccorm
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/26/opinion/sunday/aziz-ansari-why-trump-makes-me-scared-for-my-family.html
======
jeffdavis
This article doesn't add much to the conversation. Trump has been severely
(and appropriately) criticized on these points before.

And then he starts to make similar mistakes himself. He wants to keep guns
away from "mentally unstable" people, people on watch lists, suspected
terrorists. That's a circumvention of due process, and due process is one of
the best tools we have to _prevent_ Trump-like abuses.

